# gutted: What next?



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear all, i started my period this morning, and judging by the amount of blood and the cramps, its pretty clear that my second cycle hasn't worked...not even going to bother to test, whats the point?

I'm 41, 42 in December. They got two embryos (Merionel) the first cycle and only one on the second (Puregon); any tips on what to do next? Should I change clinics? 

I'm currently with the london fertility centre and have heard that the ARGC is very good, what do people think?? Can you move frozen sperm from clinic to clinic? Do the mind?


I'm just so tired and sad today. At least I can have a drink....

XX silver XX


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Silverbream   I'm so sorry to hear your tx hasn't worked.

I'm waiting to start my first tx in the next month or so, and like you am 41 - 42 in oct.  Nothing i say will make you feel any better, but i just wanted to tell you that my thoughts are with you.

Sorry i can't help with answers to your questions re moving clinics - it may help to have 'fresh eyes' to look at your situation and a change in clinics may make you feel a little more positive to move forward with your next tx as you may feel like you are more in control ?  

Take care and good luck with whatever you decide.

Moth x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

So sorry to read your post. 
I'm just about to start my second cycle, at LFC (was at Barts for the first one).  The ARGC has a better success rate, I know, but we ruled it out because of cost.
I don't know yet whether LFC do a 'why didn't it work' session with you, but maybe that's when you need to decide whether to try somewhere new.  Which Dr were you under?
Give yourself a bit of time to grieve honey before making any decisions.

Good luck and whatever it is that you're drinking, make sure it's good stuff.

Karen xx


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Karen and everyone, I was under Dr Assad. 

Yes, I will have a follow up session with him asap and then decide....its been a rough month and you're right, I do need a rest, a drink and a really good think...

xxx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey there,

How're you doing?  

Karen xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I wondered if you'd thought about donor eggs? x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I was in your shoes a year or so ago - it was pretty awful feeling like we'd come to the end of the road with my eggs.

I am adopted and have no one who looks anything like me (not that that's nec a bad thing!! ) but I really, really wanted a baby that looked a tiny bit like me - "Ooo he's got your eyes!", etc!

It wasn't to be and now I've got over this and moved onto donor eggs abroad.

I can't believe I am now actually pregnant!  DH and I are so excited - our scan is on Thursday and the HCG results are so high it's looking like twins!! Eeek!!

It's a HUGE step to take and certainly not for everyone - we had counselling for donor aggs at our UK clinic before moving onto this.

If you think it might be for you, check out the International board on here - I'm on the Greece thread under the Serum clinic (a truly amazing clinic with a real life angel cons called Penny!)

Good luck with whatever you decide is the right path for you.

Love Jess xxx


----------

